# Looking for some Claris 3x8 brifters (or equivalent?) for a flat bar conversion



## nickAKA (30 Jul 2018)

As the title, after some brifters to convert a flat bar hybrid to drops, but I'm open to suggestions on the exact config... if you've bought the gear to convert something similar but never got around to doing it and fancy offloading it, come at me, bro 

Not bought anything yet so looking at gravel bars ideally, but butterfly bars or bullhorns considered too, as would be bar end shifters... Basically I'm not too fussy but don't want to throw a fortune at it as the bike is my spare runaround for pootling around the park with the kids mainly.

Cheers!


----------



## DCBassman (30 Jul 2018)

Have a set of 3x8 Sora brifters, these have the thumb button for rh upshifts and lh downshifts.
Currently on a Scott Anatomic drop bar.


----------



## nickAKA (30 Jul 2018)

DCBassman said:


> Have a set of 3x8 Sora brifters, these have the thumb button for rh upshifts and lh downshifts.
> Currently on a Scott Anatomic drop bar.



Couldn't find sora in 3x8 but maybe it's their age, you can still get claris new so started there. NFS I would imagine if they're on a bike?


----------



## nickAKA (30 Jul 2018)

DCBassman said:


> Have a set of 3x8 Sora brifters, these have the thumb button for rh upshifts and lh downshifts.
> Currently on a Scott Anatomic drop bar.



same as this one?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Shimano-...673223?hash=item4681c1cfc7:g:8LIAAOSwefRbXrug


----------



## DCBassman (30 Jul 2018)

Older, yes. They're 3303 shifters, quite possibly what Claris was 'promoted' into when Sora went 9-speed. The whole bars/brifters assembly was removed when I converted my Scott in the other direction.


----------



## DCBassman (31 Jul 2018)

They're all silver, and don't have indicators. Otherwise, pretty similar.


----------



## nickAKA (1 Aug 2018)

DCBassman said:


> They're all silver, and don't have indicators. Otherwise, pretty similar.



For sale?


----------



## DCBassman (1 Aug 2018)

Yup, they are now! I'm literally out the door now until Thursday evening. Then I'll sort out price and postage. Won't be expensive!


----------



## nickAKA (1 Aug 2018)

Nice one, I'm away from Next Wednesday so if we can sort it out before I go all good.


----------



## DCBassman (1 Aug 2018)

Cool, will get pics up Thursday, or Friday morning, and if all well, I'll try to get them under way the same day.


----------



## DCBassman (2 Aug 2018)

Ok, having retrieved them, they ARE very similar to the ones you linked, but no indicators. They work just fine, but are marked a bit.


----------



## DCBassman (2 Aug 2018)

25.4mm stem fit. 15 squids plus post?


----------



## nickAKA (3 Aug 2018)

Bargain! DM me your PayPal details & cost with post & I'll send it ASAP.


----------



## DCBassman (4 Aug 2018)

Message sent! Have stuck in the two in-line barrel adjusters that were on the bike also.


----------

